# Urgent! Fish stuck in filter! Help asap!



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

My Jack Dempsey has jumped into my juwel 60's filter (the side with the filter media). 

He is on his side, just about submerged. 

No idea how to get him out, there's no room to grab him out with my hands or a net aside from skewering him.



ANY IDEAS?!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

dump him out?


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Can you elaborate a bit? The filter is fixed and the tank is far to heavy to lift..


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Anybody!?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you remove the media? Maybe with the media removed, you will have more room to grab hold of him.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

He's on top of all the media. Filling the entire space. I'm surprised he even fit in there in all honesty!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am thinking this filter has to come apart otherwise how would you clean impeller and or replace media? How is it attached to the aquarium?


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

It's siliconed in. 

To clean the media, you pull it up and out (it's in a sort of cage). The fish is on top of that.

To get the pump out, you have to pull the media out, then the pump.


Essentially, if the fish was in any other part of the tank it would be ok.


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

try your luck


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Might try a pair of tongs used for salads or for removing hot dogs from grill.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Right, got him out with a bit of luck. When I went back his tale was sticking out so I yanked him out by that.

Put him in the tank and he sank straight to the bottom. Lying on his side at the moment.

With any luck it'l just take a while for him to sort himself out. Still breathing normally so I guess thats the silver lining.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

willieturnip said:


> Right, got him out with a bit of luck. When I went back his tale was sticking out so I yanked him out by that.
> 
> Put him in the tank and he sank straight to the bottom. Lying on his side at the moment.
> 
> With any luck it'l just take a while for him to sort himself out. Still breathing normally so I guess thats the silver lining.


 
Hope your fish gets well. What a predicament. When I first read this post it reminded me of Finding Nemo...when the fish try to escape.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

zombiefish610 said:


> Hope your fish gets well. What a predicament. When I first read this post it reminded me of Finding Nemo...when the fish try to escape.


:lol:

That's actually not far from what happened.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice save! Hope he makes a full recovery!

Can you block the filter area, so it does not happen again?


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> Nice save! Hope he makes a full recovery!
> 
> Can you block the filter area, so it does not happen again?


Have done. Had a spare condensation cover so I have put that over the tank. The filter comes flush with the top of the tank, but not the lid. This should have it solved for next time.

He actually did this once before, a good 4 or 5 years ago! A lot smaller then though so it wasn't as much of a problem.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Well so far tonight, he's managed to turn round. About 90 degrees.

Better than nothing I suppose..


Any advice anyone can give on speeding his recovery? Or how I can get him some food?


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

i watched finding nemo the other day. one of the best pixar movies ever


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

poor little guy


----------

